# Attaching Flat Bands to Pouch



## papabearscout (Aug 4, 2020)

I was recently informed that there is two methods, regarding band orientation, to attached bands to the pouch.

OTT orientation - the bands are tied to the pouch so that both the bands and the pouch are on the same vertical plane

TTF orientation - the bands are tied to the pouch so that bands are on a plane that is opposite one another.

THIS DOES NOT MAKE ANY SENSE TO ME? I understand the attachment to the forks, however this has really got me puzzled.

COULD USE SOME HELP!

Thanks.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

That makes no sense to me either.. I have always thought and seen the pouch attached to the bands the same on both sides with the tag on the"outside" of the pouch or going through the pouch from the ammo side but , then again , what do I know , I'm still healing up from :imslow: the last two hand hits


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

These are the two main styles of tying.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You may be thinking about Arturo's pre-turned pouch.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Just go to YouTube and type in OTT band attachment. You'll be an expert in no time.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

None of these variations change band performance.

They do change the "look" of the bands when you sight down them. Most people prefer to see the bands flat - untwisted. The pouch attachment can help with that. This is most apparent for those who use a face anchor. The visual effect diminishes as the draw pulls the pouch out of sight, behind your head.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I have been tying my pouches as in the TTF pic and seems to work fine. Is there a wrong way that increases the likelihood of getting a RTS?


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Not sure if there is a right or wrong way to tie it. I tied my first band set the opposite way on accident because I watched a video on through the forks and tied it over the top. Im not skilled enough to know whether or not that is a variable that is changing my accuracy. I could do some more research and get back to you about it BUT I think its purely subjective

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Bill Hays put up a great explanation of OTT vs TTF band tying on the Pocket Predator site under FAQ's. Easy to find if you go to the FAQ's and search that page for "TTF", or just scroll down until you find it (you'll pass several good Q's and A's along the way).

Personal preference may be important, but the OTT vs TTF tying doesn't appear to affect performance.

From that section- "Although it seems logical that OTT bandsets would shoot more true on an OTT frame.. benchtest results show zero difference in point of aim vs. point of impact."


----------



## Sayaaaaah (Dec 14, 2020)

It seems more of a preference to me, personally I love the Arturo method. I would think the V amd A orientation would be more important, I could be wrong, but I've read posts about is importance and Fowler says the V for victory thing. Higher risk for RTS if in A is what they say? I'm not entirely sure, but follow suit cus I don't want to find out.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I follow the "V" thing as well when shooting OTT but can see the logic of the band orientation in the OTT tying style. However , as I get to be more and more of an instinctive shooter the band orientation becomes less and less of an issue when aiming. Similar to shooting a bow , the arrow in the sight window becomes less important and the orientation of the bow hand in relation to the target is what the mind really aims with , that's why a consistent anchor point is so important.


----------

